# Winter Outlook!



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Henrys winter out look is out from accuweather, he expects atleast 2 major snowstorms for the i95 area! (on the order of 8-16 inches) Alot of clippers this years also, he expects 30-40 inches of snow for my area! SWEEEEEEEEET:redbounce

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...ss/archives/2008/10/henrys_winter_outlook.asp


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

maps!:redbounce


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Thats very good news, now maybe i can finally use that new toro i bought last year


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Ive been waiting for his forecast, thanks for posting. That storm track map looks good, it puts CT on the cold side of the lows. last year the clipper track low went right above CT and the coastal low track hugged the coast more which brought warmer weather aloft every freakin storm! he shows our temps as being normal, but to the contrary of farmer almanac and snow day. His average winter jet stream which you didnt post puts us in a good place too. Ill take 6-18" of snow every 10 days!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hm did very well last year with his forcast outlook, we shall see how he does this winter! Im down for what he is saying now!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

so tim , you thing chicago is gonna have a slightly higher than normal snowfall total? we normally see 38 inches approx , how many storms? temps? winning lotto numbers for sat night?


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

ditto^^^ i want snow


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i hope henry is right clippers are money makers for me 5/6 inchs and good to go major storms are would be great if it happens we'll see


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

that snowfall map makes me chuckle


the farther north you go, the more snow is predicted.....hmmmmmm


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

so im only getting fifty inches?

what was his map for last year?

not that i have much faith in accuweather last winter i followed them and they were wrong eight out of ten times in my area. I think they pull there totals out of a hat or throw darts at a dart board.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bribrius;598525 said:


> so im only getting fifty inches?
> 
> what was his map for last year?
> 
> not that i have much faith in accuweather last winter i followed them and they were wrong eight out of ten times in my area. I think they pull there totals out of a hat or throw darts at a dart board.


Bri you have to rember last winter was a very good year from kansas-maine.....many people saw 4 times there avg for snowfall. It will be very hard for ur area to gave over 100 again, diff storm track and winter.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

WingPlow;598445 said:


> that snowfall map makes me chuckle
> 
> the farther north you go, the more snow is predicted.....hmmmmmm


 exactly they have me between 40 -50 inches our average is like 46 or 48 inches lots of useful info there


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

We had 72 inches last year and the farmer's almanac is calling for more this year...payup


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

NoFearDeere;598624 said:


> We had 72 inches last year and the farmer's almanac is calling for more this year...payup


Sorry to say but u will prob have a slightly above avg year or just normal, last winter was outstanding for you. Somthing like that does not happen every year!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

has anyone else in winter weather dept @ accu weather posted anything up yet i havn't checked in awhile . those totals look near avg for me


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

That forcast sounds like a winner to me! I don't need the 18" storms but I'll glady take a 5-8"er every week-10 days!!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

NoFearDeere;598624 said:


> We had 72 inches last year and the farmer's almanac is calling for more this year...payup


The farmers almanac also said this would be a dry and extremely hot summer. Allthough we were somewhat dry, we were far from hot this summer. Last time we had a cool summer the following winter was a dud 
The jet stream is key, if your south of the line you dont get snow. last winter that bugger set in and we were just north of it. It did not budge all winter, We had 94" here, when our average was 42". It went up after last season.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Screw our average, its gonna dump like hell, lol

No really, I think it will be a good winter, the forcast for the winter are always the same every year, it will be cold and you will have snow. Thats my winter forcast. Weather people can hardly call a storm as its happening much less months before. All these reports are based on current trends compared to trends recorded in the past, sometimes they are right and sometimes wrong. I like hearing that we are suppossed to have a nasty winter but we wont know until its over or at least are 1 month in. TLS, stop trying to rain on our parade, remember, the rain stays in Jersey! LOL

All we can do is raise our glass to a great winter and hope we get it!

YAY for no sun spots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

stroker79;598848 said:


> Screw our average, its gonna dump like hell, lol
> 
> No really, I think it will be a good winter, the forcast for the winter are always the same every year, it will be cold and you will have snow. Thats my winter forcast. Weather people can hardly call a storm as its happening much less months before. All these reports are based on current trends compared to trends recorded in the past, sometimes they are right and sometimes wrong. I like hearing that we are suppossed to have a nasty winter but we wont know until its over or at least are 1 month in. TLS, stop trying to rain on our parade, remember, the rain stays in Jersey! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

:crying:we are over due in my area less than average snow fall in a few years now:crying:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;598848 said:


> Screw our average, its gonna dump like hell, lol
> 
> No really, I think it will be a good winter, the forcast for the winter are always the same every year, it will be cold and you will have snow. Thats my winter forcast. Weather people can hardly call a storm as its happening much less months before. All these reports are based on current trends compared to trends recorded in the past, sometimes they are right and sometimes wrong. I like hearing that we are suppossed to have a nasty winter but we wont know until its over or at least are 1 month in. TLS, stop trying to rain on our parade, remember, the rain stays in Jersey! LOL
> 
> ...


Doug the year u had is somthing that does not happen every year, im not saying ur going to have a crap year. I believe the avg there is around 38, so prob 45-50! Which is not bad at all, enjoy it! Like t-man said last winter was a great storm track for you, it was all lake cutters. This year it will be alot of clippers, so enjoy ur 2-4 storms! I will take my 6-18!:waving:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I was just messin around Tim but clippers never dust us with a couple inches. Its normally about 6 or more. with clippers, the snow is heavy then it slows or stops then picks up again and it does that for while.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Historically clippers in our area are a dusting to 3". But, you have to define historical based on the cycles. Every 24-27 years we are in some part of the bell curve which favors a warm up or cool down. The last 4-7 years we have been going smoothly into a cool down.

In the past the sunspots were strong predictors to cold and snowy winters. We are now two months with out sunspots. Many polar caps which influence our area have doubled in size too. I think the greatest predictive tell-tale is that the government models say warm for this winter ... when has the government had anything right.

I wonder if there is a way to take odds and put a case of beer on this winter.... I'm going with more snow and cold than last year for northern IL. payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WingPlow;598445 said:


> that snowfall map makes me chuckle
> 
> the farther north you go, the more snow is predicted.....hmmmmmm


Go figure, huh?

I'm not sure I like that map, it shows us below avg for snowfall. Although in reality, we've only had like 1 year in the past 5 below normal, so it should in theory average out. It just happens that the last 2 were 'normal' old fashioned winters where the snow stuck around, the others it kept melting.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

tls22;598674 said:


> Sorry to say but u will prob have a slightly above avg year or just normal, last winter was outstanding for you. Somthing like that does not happen every year!


Well, I hate to be the one to tell you your wrong but you are!


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Really?????*

Um, the last time I checked our weather pattern hasn't changed in the last 18 months, It rains or snows 2-3 times a week with one week of dry weather every probably 6 weeks. I don't see it changing anytime soon. We have had below average temps for the last year too. We only hit 90 or above a hand full of days this summer not the 3 weeks that we are used too. We are probably 5 degrees cooler than normal so that means that it will start snowing in November instead of December.

I predict that we will be close if not more than last year in Iowa, with an earlier than normal first snow.

I just landed a big job and it looks like I have another one that I will get in the next week. I already have the job, but it's just jumpping through all the new hoops for the clowns at the bank before it is comfirmmed! So I realisticly 2 jobs that will take about 5-6 month each running at the same time or about 90 hrs a week without any snow.

So I have a feeling I will be working alot this winter and really hoping for a light winter, But, the truth is it will snow alot and I will be working 120+ hours a week for the starting the middle of November till it quits snowing. So basiclly I'm Screwed


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;599032 said:


> Go figure, huh?
> 
> I'm not sure I like that map, it shows us below avg for snowfall. Although in reality, we've only had like 1 year in the past 5 below normal, so it should in theory average out. It just happens that the last 2 were 'normal' old fashioned winters where the snow stuck around, the others it kept melting.


I believe ur area see's alot of lake effect, that map is just for system snow! He did not factor the lake in!



NoFearDeere;599036 said:


> Well, I hate to be the one to tell you your wrong but you are!





scottL;599027 said:


> Historically clippers in our area are a dusting to 3". But, you have to define historical based on the cycles. Every 24-27 years we are in some part of the bell curve which favors a warm up or cool down. The last 4-7 years we have been going smoothly into a cool down.
> 
> In the past the sunspots were strong predictors to cold and snowy winters. We are now two months with out sunspots. Many polar caps which influence our area have doubled in size too. I think the greatest predictive tell-tale is that the government models say warm for this winter ... when has the government had anything right.
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to take odds and put a case of beer on this winter.... I'm going with more snow and cold than last year for northern IL. payup


Well now that the whole midwest hates me. I might as well take this guy up on his bet! I will bet u a case of beer you dont see more snow then last winter!payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tls22;599264 said:


> I believe ur area see's alot of lake effect, that map is just for system
> snow! He did not factor the lake in!


Oh, I see.

**** :crying: :crying:


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

tls22;599264 said:


> I believe ur area see's alot of lake effect, that map is just for system snow! He did not factor the lake in!
> 
> Well now that the whole midwest hates me. I might as well take this guy up on his bet! I will bet u a case of beer you dont see more snow then last winter!payup


Will that case be cost adjusted for the new world denomination  
Ok.... Let me find out what the official total was for my area. Are you looking for a handicap or just straight up more precipitation than last season?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

scottL;599552 said:


> Will that case be cost adjusted for the new world denomination
> Ok.... Let me find out what the official total was for my area. Are you looking for a handicap or just straight up more precipitation than last season?


I myself have to agree with ScottL here....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

scottL;599552 said:


> Will that case be cost adjusted for the new world denomination
> Ok.... Let me find out what the official total was for my area. Are you looking for a handicap or just straight up more precipitation than last season?


Lol....i believe you had 63 inches of snow at O'Hare last winter, i would like to go off there numbers. I dont want a measurement from your backyard or in some snowbank!

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=chi_seasonal_snow Sorry it was 60.3 and ur avg is 38!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;599585 said:


> Lol....i believe you had 63 inches of snow at O'Hare last winter, i would like to go off there numbers. I dont want a measurement from your backyard or in some snowbank!
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=chi_seasonal_snow Sorry it was 60.3 and ur avg is 38!


how about a drift behind his garage?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

tls22;599585 said:


> Lol....i believe you had 63 inches of snow at O'Hare last winter, i would like to go off there numbers. I dont want a measurement from your backyard or in some snowbank!
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=chi_seasonal_snow Sorry it was 60.3 and ur avg is 38!


O'hare is know for putting the ruler into a snow bank for it's measurement. But, we can go with that if you want. The kicker for measurements around here is that the snow fall can varies greatly from Gurnee through to Aurora or looking at it from the 4 different airports. But, I'm in on the beer. So you staying with 60.3?


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

A good thing is La Nina is gone and things are neutral in the Pacific. Not as good as if El nino were in place but still better. Storm fronts are at least hitting the Pacific Northwest now and making it to the east coast. Usually when El nino is in place, powerful fronts hit California and make it to the southeast coast and then they head up the coast as Nor'easter snow storms. Hitting the Pacific Northwest is a good start in that direction. Better than last year when the Southeast was very dry early in the winter and I don't think any Nor Easter's developed?. The Southeast is getting the first Pacific low, today. Lets just hope La Nina doesn't redevelop, that is if you want a lot of NY and NJ etc snow


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

scottL;599849 said:


> O'hare is know for putting the ruler into a snow bank for it's measurement. But, we can go with that if you want. The kicker for measurements around here is that the snow fall can varies greatly from Gurnee through to Aurora or looking at it from the 4 different airports. But, I'm in on the beer. So you staying with 60.3?


I plow in Waukegan, Gurnee. We consistently get more snow then you boys down south.
We can be plowing 2" and there salting off 1/2" in Vernon Hills. I used to handle a BP down there and many nights the guys would call in (from up north) and say they were pushing, I would freak and say your ****ting me, I just salted off a half inch.

We do banks for an outfit that pushes paper for them from south chitown to gurnee. They allways are amazed when I call in and WAKE THEM UP and let them know I plowed 1.5" and salted LOL.
I live North of Gurnee and we had 94" here last year. Even Tommy acknowledged up by the state line got pounded.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;599032 said:


> Go figure, huh?
> 
> I'm not sure I like that map, it shows us below avg for snowfall. Although in reality, we've only had like 1 year in the past 5 below normal, so it should in theory average out. It just happens that the last 2 were 'normal' old fashioned winters where the snow stuck around, the others it kept melting.





Mark Oomkes;599274 said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> ****


Yeah like duh Mark! You must be new to Grand Rapids huh?


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I need it this year so it probably won't happen!! Sure would be nice to see though!


----------



## LordOfTheSith (Jan 2, 2006)

the past several years have been kinda crummy storm wise here in Syracuse, NY...so I have no opinion. I'll just wait and see what comes. But, the saving grace for my area is the loads of lake effect we get here.....BRING IT ON!!!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

scottL;599849 said:


> O'hare is know for putting the ruler into a snow bank for it's measurement. But, we can go with that if you want. The kicker for measurements around here is that the snow fall can varies greatly from Gurnee through to Aurora or looking at it from the 4 different airports. But, I'm in on the beer. So you staying with 60.3?


Im down for this Scott, im planning on going to Chicago in March. I want to see the windy city up close and hang out with stroker/Bnc! If you dont want to go off Ohare and have a better location let me kno! It seems like you kno weather very well, i have seen some of ur post which have been spot on during snowstorms last year in the IL thread!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

tls22;600406 said:


> i have seen some of ur post which have been spot on during snowstorms last year in the IL thread!


Thats cause he normally just says what Tom Skilling said on the nightly news!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

stroker79;600423 said:


> Thats cause he normally just says what Tom Skilling said on the nightly news!


Amen
Skillet head is remarkable. pumpkin:


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

stroker79;600423 said:


> Thats cause he normally just says what Tom Skilling said on the nightly news!


Tom ' Mr. Wrong' Skillet-head. Not a chance. I do use him as sleep additive though


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

tls22;600406 said:


> Im down for this Scott, im planning on going to Chicago in March. I want to see the windy city up close and hang out with stroker/Bnc! If you dont want to go off Ohare and have a better location let me kno! It seems like you kno weather very well, i have seen some of ur post which have been spot on during snowstorms last year in the IL thread!


I'll PM you. Let's just keep it simple then - I'll deal with O'Hare's number I suppose. Deal on 1 case O beer. But, if your coming to town we can switch it up for a few rounds at a pub too.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

its only for a case of beer! it starting to sound as legal as buying a car, LOL


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

scottL;601047 said:


> I'll PM you. Let's just keep it simple then - I'll deal with O'Hare's number I suppose. Deal on 1 case O beer. But, if your coming to town we can switch it up for a few rounds at a pub too.


Sounds good man, im def coming out in March so we all def have to meet at the pub!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

tls22;601379 said:


> Sounds good man, im def coming out in March so we all def have to meet at the pub!


Wow I don't see this going well, bring bail money


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

NO faith in accuweather. They were soooooooooo wrong last year in this area it was laughable. We would have 6" on the ground already, it would be snowing 1-2" per hour, the radar would show we werent even halfway through the storm, and they would be predicting 2-4" of total accumulation!!! LMAO!!

I still have found that the NWS is by far the best in predicting whats going to happen. Here is a link to their outlooks, for my area it's normal temps and normal snowfall.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/90day/


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i rely on the weather as i see it. the weather man suck at determining how much snow we are going to get.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Vaughn Schultz;601388 said:


> Wow I don't see this going well, bring bail money


 Lol...What i dont get a get out of jail free card when i land at O'hare?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

no they hand out a go to jail card there.


----------



## OfCourseYouCan (Oct 9, 2008)

I LIKE what Henry has to say: the Great Lakes and Northeast is the place to be as clipper-type systems will bring small amounts of snow, but frequent snow events. 

Quick easy money, no 3 day long clean ups!


----------



## OfCourseYouCan (Oct 9, 2008)

Charles;599873 said:


> A good thing is La Nina is gone and things are neutral in the Pacific. Not as good as if El nino were in place but still better. Storm fronts are at least hitting the Pacific Northwest now and making it to the east coast. Usually when El nino is in place, powerful fronts hit California and make it to the southeast coast and then they head up the coast as Nor'easter snow storms. Hitting the Pacific Northwest is a good start in that direction. Better than last year when the Southeast was very dry early in the winter and I don't think any Nor Easter's developed?. The Southeast is getting the first Pacific low, today. Lets just hope La Nina doesn't redevelop, that is if you want a lot of NY and NJ etc snow


According to my records we got some good storms worthy of the nor' easter name last year here in western Massachustts.

Dec. 14th: 10" with a heavy ice base
Dec. 16-12/17 8" with a fair amount of sleet and rain on top
New Years Eve and New Years Day: 10"
Jan 14th: 12" (up to 2"/ hour)
Feb 13th: 6" of snow, then an inch of ice, then heavy rain
Feb 22nd-23rd: 12"
and numerous smaller events wesport


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

tls22;601487 said:


> Lol...What i dont get a get out of jail free card when i land at O'hare?


Hey Buddy ..... game on.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

scottL;601700 said:


> Hey Buddy ..... game on.


Team ready!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

tls22;601708 said:


> Team ready!


"Team Ready" ... ( Here I go..... ) Does that mean you are going to bring some jersey boys and start a musical


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

scottL;601946 said:


> "Team Ready" ... ( Here I go..... ) Does that mean you are going to bring some jersey boys and start a musical


No but when we plow snow its like a well organized ballet, just with cold and snow!:waving:


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

I have to disagree with his Heaviest Precip placement and storm track. I think the storm track will be much further North, from Southern Colorado to Southern Kansas on eastward.


----------

